# Hello from Bristol



## charlie2e1dxy (Mar 24, 2009)

Just a quick hello to everyone!
I'm in Bristol and have been breeding mice for about 8 -10 years and thought i would join!
Any nearby shows coming up :?: and anyone have any Rex or satin mice they plan on taking there to sell :?:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hello


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome!  Maybe see you at the show


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

bonjourno!! =] Have fun!! 'tis a great forum


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to our forum.


----------

